# Fuck your "God" and just be Your Self



## Mushishi (May 31, 2010)

Religion is an attempt to understand reality. That's all I gotta say. Wait, no...

That isn't all I gotta say...

*Fuck your God. Fuck your religion. It is a distortion of reality. An attempt in understanding that familiar place in our psyche that WE ARE ALL CAPABLE of achieving through the means of Consciousness. Religion, and all the other obvious parasitic constructs that plague our planet is getting closer to destroying our divinity.

Do I respect religion? No I DO NOT. It IS the ENEMY. It is the barrier between YOU and GOD. I'm pissed. I'm fucking pissed off. I want to just scream at everyone and shake them into their awareness.

Stop projecting all your damn problems onto an ARCHETYPE (Jesus, etc.) just to justify your own conditionings and the gaping void you attempt to fill.*

Ok, that's all. Remember: Don't take it personally.

But, the time is drawing near, and we all feel it. Time to move on. Time to turn back within and maybe we won't be manipulated anymore through all spectrums of our reality. Time for some more earthquakes. Time for more recycled apocalyptic movie flicks to pacify our dark souls. It's only going to get worse until people awaken.


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

Nice one, well said.


----------



## Brando2600 (Apr 22, 2010)

While I don't think I would shout it out as loud as you did, I agree.


----------



## TheStarter (Oct 19, 2010)

the lord is our saviour!!!

just kidding







i can agree on this one. religion = a delusion


----------



## Abraxas (Apr 23, 2011)

I think people with DP are closer to truth than your average 'healthy' individual, who takes self and reality for granted. but staying in DP is like just moaning over the ruins of the Tower that has fallen, instead of taking advantage of the situation and start building a new, better and more beautiful Tower.

i agree though with the need to stir away from conditioning belief system, specially religions and any spiritual doctrine whatsoever. Although i do not share the tone of your post, as i am not angered by ignorance (as i believe to be quite ignorant myself), i d like to add:

Fuck Buddhism. Fuck nihilism. Fuck annihilationism. Fuck atheism.
Fuck Eckart Tolle. Fuck New Age.

The way to Know the One is through direct Gnosis, through *wisdom gained by experience*. Self is the key to Gnosis. All answers lie within. Kill the Buddha, kill the gurus. Be your own master. All the tools needed to build your Tower to heaven are found within. Intuition and intelligence are not for the few, everyone has an innate capacity to derive wisdom from experience. What happens is, we doubt ourselves. we doubt this ability, and we start looking for answers outside, we start reading books, consulting 'experts', gurus, and we spend eternity following others but our selves, when all we ever needed to look for was our very Selves, as Self is the key to Heaven. The Christ is within, the Buddha is within, the One is known through self.

And this might sound very mystical, but really all it means is, be yourself. once you are genuine and blameless, once you are true to your hearts desires, true to your emotions, true to your self, then God will come to you. As God only speaks to those who are truthful. Being truthful does not mean to be all Good, or Self-less. it simply means, to be who you are. to be genuine with yourself, to stop repressing and inhibiting feelings and desires, but to live wisely and according to your own personal philosophy, following your *own* code of morality, doing what is good according to your best judgment, not society's. 
Once you are blameless and genuine, the spiritual world will open up to you, and you might find Self beyond self, you will recognize difference between soul and Self, you will meet the child-God and all his toys. 
What i am trying to say is, you do not go out there looking for God, God comes to you once you are blameless. To be blameless is to be none other but yourself, to be true to yourself, to be who you are and nothing else, without fear of judgment. and most importantly, without self-judgment. God does not befriend the fake, God does not befriend that which is false. Only the truthful can enter his playground. Now, maybe you find you are not all-good. To deny your opposite is to be untrue. There is no shame in not being 'perfect'. True perfection is truth itself.

Also may I add: Those that hold that there is no Self are sad people embarking themselves on a quest towards metaphysical suicide, towards annihilation of Soul (which is an impossible feat nevertheless, as you can not destroy that which is unborn). If you want to get out of DP, best to stay away from these nihilistic trojan horses, that disguise this pathetic, suicidal search for oblivion as 'spiritual'. The worse of these is so-called Buddhism, which has twisted and perverted Siddharta's original teachings to the extent of Buddhism being now famous for everything the Buddha never taught. 
Another very confusing and sad book is The Power of Now, by eckart tolle. it is confusing. and it is sad. he speaks half truths and misguides people. he either never really had that 'enlightened experience' he claims to have had, and his quite simply a fraud, or he had it, but he is really shit when it comes to translating that Knowledge into language.. that is, one could be enlightened but still be a shit teacher. either way, i think all doctrine is pointless and useless at best, and quite harmful at worse. It just adds dead weight. stop carrying around the stone of enlightenment, of Nirvana, of God. you are chasing a ghost. enlightenment will come to you when you stop looking for it, when you dont really care to see, or to know anymore, when you are just at peace with yourself. then, the doors of heaven will open up to you. never before, never to one that is looking for it. only to one that is at peace with self.

hope this helps.

Love
Abraxas


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

a song


----------



## Jayden (Feb 9, 2011)

I'm not as pissed off as you, but I agree


----------



## ZachT (Sep 8, 2008)

You are a fool. You have no idea what you are talking about. Religion and God are too completely different things.


----------



## Guest (May 17, 2011)

This is exactly what THEY want YOU to think: Religion is Bullshit.

BUT

What is Religion? Where does it come from?

Sift through the bullshit and find a diamond.


----------



## Pablo (Sep 1, 2005)

Most people don't even realise what their god is, for many these days it is money and buying things, for others it is pleasing or rebelling against their parents (either way is slavery), advertising is probably a bigger mind fuck these days than religion imo


----------



## Visual (Oct 13, 2010)

Religion is a structure just as a family is a structure. People's beliefs start from here. But when you become an adult, you have to make your own relationship with God and you must make your own relationship with yourself. And does one ever stop growing and learning? If they do they are nearly dead.

Humans are gregarious and subject to peer pressure. While this may be useful for developing civility, cooperation, and social skills - it is dangerous to go beyond this. Pr 29:25 - 'Fear of man is a snare'.

Have you ever noticed that people who claim they want to rebel and be their own thing end of imitating and joining other groups. Not much true originality out there.

Whether you want to associate with a religious/philosophical/social organization is a personal matter. Just don't swallow everything hook, line and sinker. If they start behaving like asses, then do yourself a favor and get away.

It is just like family, each member has good traits and annoying habits. If they are not harmful to you, then you put up with each other and enjoy the overall experience - and why not.

As for God, it seems many only want some sort of Santa Claus. Others blame God for atrocities done by organizations. Or their personal problems. Or someone to direct frustration and hate at. Or to not exist so as to excuse behavior. Or if they do believe, many want someone else to be the mediator and 'handle' the relationship. Then you got these guys who run into restaurants, yell 'God is Good', and boom...

As for God existing or not, causing DP or healing DP or doing nothing about DP&#8230; you have to work that out yourself. If someone wishes to share their view &#8230; fine, that is what this forum is about.

I have to agree with ThoughtOnFire and Pablo above and plus them.


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

What people fail to realize is that what they seek from their religion is not at all different from what other people of other religions are seeking. Everyone in the world, even non-religious people, is seeking the same exact thing. What is being sought is liberation from suffering.


----------



## Mushishi (May 31, 2010)

Yah, I just wanted to get that off my chest.


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2011)

Mushishi,

Why are you so angry about a god/s or religion that you don't even believe in?

Why are you so angry?


----------



## Pablo (Sep 1, 2005)

Philos said:


> Why are you so angry?


If you have dp basically your life has gone to shit, so maybe the question should be why are we not more angry about this


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2011)

Pablo said:


> If you have dp basically your life has gone to shit, so maybe the question should be why are we not more angry about this


Pablo, I totally agree. Most of the time I do feel like my life has gone to shit and like probably everyone on this forum, I have a lot anger/rage inside. I'm angry at being like this and I'm full of rage towards the low life scum monsters that made me like this.

However, I don't think it serves any purpose to verbally attack the beliefs of someone else. Question peoples beliefs? Absolutely. But a full out assault..sorry I don't think that's reasonable.

We have suffered enough. I don't think it's fair to make it any harder for any of us...


----------



## Antihero (Oct 12, 2010)




----------



## Guest (May 27, 2011)

Visual Dude is correct, and others here.

Religion is simply ritual and a general belief system. Atheism is a religion. Political belief systems are religions.

We use the expression, "I exercise religiously every day, doing Zumba and yoga for 1 hour and then 60 push-ups." That's what religious means ... adhering to a ritual, a pattern, certain regimen.
One must have some general philosophy of life and act upon it. As the infamous Squeaky Fromme said, "If you ain't got no philosophy, you ain't got no rules."

FAITH is related to a spiritual connection with a "higher power." It is SPIRITUAL, having to do with a deity or Heaven/Hell, etc.

I was raised by an atheist. She was an evangelical atheist, lol. I found her spouting about how foolish believers were as irritating as listening to Fundamentalists preparing for the Apocalype/The Rapture, which ... oh we missed it again. It was supposed to be May 21, now moved to October 21. GAH!

There are many people who have "quiet Faith" that sustains them. Others go RELIGIOUSLY every Sunday to Church and don't live a Christian life. It is the ritual.

There are positive things to any religion -- social bonding over a common belief system. This is simply human nature.
You have to have some belief as to WHY you are here, even if you BELIEVE life is meaningless, and hence you have a philosophy of how you live your life.

16% of the world's population is "Non-Religious" ... the rest have some spiritual belief and/or participate or identify with a religion. Christianity the largest, Islam the second largest, Hindi the third, and a pile of stuff left over. Also, no anthropologist or achaeologist has ever found a culture that DID NOT HAVE religion.... it is possible this evolved in us. But any religion can become corrupt or IS based on something/someone corrupt.

Nothing is simple.

AH INSOMNIA ... so I come here and carry on, lol.


----------



## Guest (May 27, 2011)

And Abraxas, saying people with DP are closer to the truth ... makes no sense. There are many people with DP who are very spiritual people. They have religious faith. It has no connection to their DP.

And when someone meditates to find "enlightenment" -- all that is is the recognition that we don't have all the answers, that we need to live simply and transcend our needs, our greed, our need to feel superior. To "let go" of all of the false trappings of our existence. Be one with nature and be satisfied we are no more and no less than a blade of grass. So simple.

I sometimes want more. But I expect nothing from any God or any religion. Yet I can say I believe in basic laws that could be considered Judaic ... or secular. Don't murder, don't steal, don't bear false witness, don't commit adultery, etc. I believe there are actually some 600 commandments in the Old Testament. But if you consider secular laws -- don't drive through a red light, don't throw trash on the ground, it's all pretty basic stuff.

Many people pick and choose the laws they wish to abide. Sometimes it doesn't matter, but it makes a more peaceful world if we "do unto others as we would have them do unto us." Common sense.


----------



## Guest (May 27, 2011)

Sup, Mushishi, ya Trigun diggin' S.O.B. (I say that with love)

*Yoink

Yup, silliness.


----------



## Guest (May 27, 2011)

surfingisfun001 said:


> a song


It's a good'n.


----------



## Visual (Oct 13, 2010)

Dreamer* said:


> Visual Dude is correct, and others here.
> 
> Religion is simply ritual and a general belief system. Atheism is a religion. Political belief systems are religions.
> 
> ...


*I was raised by an atheist. She was an evangelical atheist, lol. I found her spouting about how foolish believers were as irritating as listening to Fundamentalists &#8230;*

Cannot resist saying this - considering the source (definitely a 'piece of work'), it is no wonder you didn't become a raving religionist &#8230; lol

Regardless, best wishes&#8230;


----------



## Guest (May 27, 2011)

Interesting. I still have my own "religion" -- and that is science.

I found the John Lennon tribute important, as he mentions "idols" -- that is everything from deities to political figures to The Beatles to himself. Idols we follow, put on a pedestal.

No matter who you are, you have a belief system. Whether it is simple or complex it helps you define your life, your purpose. Lennon's belief was "Just me and Yoko" at the end though he had experimented with other forms of Eastern religions.

You will notice how many people were crying at his passing. People WORSHIPED John Lennon as much as they did Elvis, Martin Luther King, Jr., JFK, etc. These are all bigger that life "idols" or secular deities.

There's nothing wrong with this. Pure human nature -- and that is how I DEFINE my world -- in biology, instinct, evolution, etc. I am as religious in that sense as anyone else.

You cannot exist without some mindset.

The problem is we all have different philosophies we cling to and they are frequently in conflict with the beliefs of others.
Just a fact.

And I hate to say this, but yes, the OP is angry and I don't know why there is so much rage. I am not pleased with organized SPIRITUAL Religions, or even certain political parties, or other organizations. I think I am not spiritually religious as my mother was a doctor, and she was abusive. My father was a doctor and was absent. I never went to Church, though I attended Church and Synagogue with friends. None of it made sense to me. I think in part because I was so unhappy my entire childhood, I couldn't conceive that any God would be so cruel -- but I had an uneasy sense that something was "wrong" in my life. That I was always in emotional pain. But I projected that onto others, not understanding any suffering.

Our life experiences help develop our belief systems. Our FAMILIES help develop our belief systems -- and we either accept them, or rebel and take on OTHER belief systems.

Intersting, biology/neurology are my religion as well as The Arts. Two things that have defined my life, and part of it is literally who I am how I was when I was born, and the rest ... all my life experiences.


----------



## EverDream (Dec 15, 2006)

For some reason this thread reminds me of this song:


----------



## Guest (May 30, 2011)

It's a strange world sometimes isn't it?


----------



## Xerei (Feb 17, 2010)

and does the hate help you at all?


----------



## Brando2600 (Apr 22, 2010)

Xerei said:


> and does the hate help you at all?


----------



## Guest (Jun 13, 2011)

I believe the sentiment is not of hate, but, of pure love. Maybe a bit of frustration, which is no sentiment, but still...love.

God's a pretty emotionally rational subject. Through all the emptiness and fear, what can you do? Hope for some relief in the end. I have personally never believed in any such thing because the stupid mother fucker never showed it's face throughout my life to this point. I would actually almost prefer hell, rather than heaven, at this point. Why would a self-conscious, omnipotent life form with an ultimate plan allow me to doubt his existence, and then send me to hell? Just ain't right. If such a thing, well aware of the pain I, and many others have suffered within any aspect of life, were still willing to send us to hell, I will go there. I will crawl up from the depths and rip him down. Inflict the eternity of pain our 'souls' contain on him in an instant. See how he feels about it.

Anyways, in disregarding such ridiculous concepts, you're able to revel in yourself. In everyone. In the joys and despair you feel as an individual. God must be found within. 'Fuck your "God" and JUST BE YOURSELF'. These are words from not a hateful person, but, an emotionally aged person.


----------



## Ssammoh (Aug 11, 2012)

woah not cool man dude you gotta relax


----------

